# Static with musicpd



## xhhj (Oct 11, 2011)

When I try to play an mp3 with mpd, all I can hear is static noise instead of the actual song playing. Sound is fine with flash. Please help!

I'm running mpd as current user with local configuration (i.e. /home/xhhj/.mpdconf).

Here it is: 
http://pastebin.com/UitrxRcH

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ramonovski (Oct 12, 2011)

None of the "audio_output" is activated, try uncommenting the one you want to use.


----------



## xhhj (Oct 12, 2011)

Still just static noise. Here is the new config file with oss output uncommented:

http://pastebin.com/F0umQQLx

What should I try next?


----------



## alelab (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi,
Have you installed OSS and configured your /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## xhhj (Oct 12, 2011)

I do believe I have OSS installed because sound works as expected in flash, howerver I do not know what extra configuration I should do to /etc/rc.conf.

Here is my rc.conf:
http://pastebin.com/EpXW8jT6

Thanks for your reply.


----------

